
Why This 48-Year-Old Woman Is Building Ghana's Biggest Solar Farm - wilsonfiifi
https://www.forbes.com/sites/chloesorvino/2018/07/31/ghana-solar-farm-ubi-salma-okonkwo/#1ad05691d246
======
LinuxBender
Are age and gender still required to be called out? I believe in gender
equality and do not find it extraordinary when a woman does something. I
expect all people to be able to accomplish great things regardless of their
age or gender.

